# How rare is the PK branded ICON rogue?



## greenlight (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been admiring my ICON, but I haven't opened the package, yet. I would have opened it right away if it was a plain green one. 

The PK hat is great. I've been wearing it. I don't expect anyone to recognize it.

Are any other stock surefire lights branded with this logo? I thought they were all special editions. 

How rare are any of the other PK branded lights? Is there a comprehensive list somewhere?


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 28, 2009)

+1 on that question. 



Also I never in my life wore a hat. This past weekend I had it on 24/7 and would not take it off even in the house. I like the already broken in feeling.


----------



## csshih (Apr 28, 2009)

IMO, I'd open the package to take out the alkaline that came inside the light.. wouldn't want that thing ever leaking...eww :sick2:


----------



## greenLED (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd check the raffle thread on the CPFM. IIRC, Sasha had the total lights. I'd imagine PK had "a few" more made for promotional purposes, or to give away to special people...

You're asking as far as "collector's value"? That is, a mint object in an unopened package many years into the future?
:thinking:

My personal take would be to use the heck out of that light - PK logo or not. If anything, just to make sure the alkie doesn't leak in there, like upsidedude just said.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 28, 2009)

I did the samething. Who wants to open it 10 years from now and have a busted cell.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, I took mine out for the same reason. Plus, well, I wanted to take a look at the beam profile, feel the potato peeler and the clickie, etc.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine is a user.


----------



## Sigman (Apr 29, 2009)

greenlight said:


> ...The PK hat is great. I've been wearing it. I don't expect anyone to recognize it...


HOWEVER, when/if someone does recognize it...you'll certainly have something in common to talk about eh?


----------



## greenlight (Apr 29, 2009)

I can only hope.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Apr 29, 2009)

Sigman said:


> HOWEVER, when/if someone does recognize it...you'll certainly have something in common to talk about eh?



You're right, the conversation should last for hours.

It is even harder to find someone to recognize PK's signature here in Brazil, but I'll keep wearing it and waiting for someone to recognize.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2009)

greenlight said:


> Are any other stock surefire lights branded with this logo? I thought they were all special editions.
> 
> How rare are any of the other PK branded lights? Is there a comprehensive list somewhere?


I'm not aware of a comprehensive list. I've not created one.

In general, PK has used his logo to identify lights he has a special interest in, or that are for people/groups he has a special interest in.

For example, plenty of proto-type samples have his logo. Many of the SureFires I have are proto-type / pre-production, from PK and plenty have his logo.

Another example is the ICON Rogues he gave to CPF - a lot has been said about that in that thread.

So PK etched products are highly collectable - they are rare, and although there are other collectable etched SureFires - PK holds a special place as designer, innovator and flashaholic - a public figure and representative of the industry and flashlight fans.
They are also and more importantly in my opinion of significant sentimental value to those PK has given them to.

Al


----------



## greenlight (Apr 29, 2009)

That's the kind of answer I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 29, 2009)

Now, how rare is my hat?


----------



## daloosh (Apr 29, 2009)

Pretty dang rare, I've been wearing mine for years (from the 2005 Shot Show) and no one's ever even taken a second look at it!

daloosh

Of course, that means a lot of them are out there, many more than Rogues.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 29, 2009)

Size15's said:


> They are also and more importantly in my opinion of significant sentimental value to those PK has given them to.


Anything received from PK has intangible value. At least that's how I feel about an L1 that I won at a SHOT raffle some years ago.
(nah, not sucking up to the weenie)


----------



## csshih (Apr 29, 2009)

lol, greenLED.. that's sounds kinda weird...

only lithium cells for my PK rouge.. only the best for my weenie branded light!


----------

